# Drunk???



## mastermike7790 (Aug 20, 2007)

My adult male leuc was acting funny one morning at feeding time. He acted like he was drunk. He was a little wobbly getting around. but, now he is fine.
I dusted the flies that day. Any ideas is this normal?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

> I dusted the flies that day


I might have misunderstood you, but... Do you dust your flies only occasionally? Or always...? If you are not dusting all the time, then you should start. Not getting enough vitamin/calcium supplement might be the cause of this frogs "drunken" state, but wait for a more experienced froggers opinion, as I am not sure.

But even if the vitamin/calcium supplement isn't the problem; still dust at every feeding.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i read that you don't want to dust every time as dusting too much isn't that good either. i dust for a few feedings and then skip a feeding. don't remember where i read it, anybody else read this anywhere?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmm... I don't know...

If it's true, thanks for telling me. :wink:


----------



## Dartluv (Dec 27, 2006)

Im not sure on the age of your frogs but if they are juvies you dont skip feedings and you do indeed dust everytime. Ive never read nor heard of anyone skipping dustings. So this might be one or two of your problems. Because you cant over feed a froglet... that only becomes a problem when their older. Hope i was some help.


----------



## uespe1018 (Apr 10, 2007)

I didn't know the answer about whether or not to dust everyday either. I found this thread which I thought was helpful.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12696

Being new to the hobby, I have no idea what could be wrong with your frog, but hope its not serious. Good luck! and keep us posted.


----------



## Dartluv (Dec 27, 2006)

Just wondering how your frog is doing now, havent heard anything... any improvement? Has the "Drunk" thing happend again?


----------

